# Scott Inside magazine online anywhere?



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm away on a business trip to Norway, and happened to pop into a scott dealer in Trondheim ... they had this Scott Inside magazine, which is also a catalogue for the higher end stuff. In the back it's got the european distributor info (no US, UK, Asia etc). It's a really nice read, interviews with their proriders etc. I looked on the Scott website, but can't find a pdf version to email to friends back home.

Anyone know if it's available as a pdf anywhere?


----------

